# bowhunter release rule?



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

What is the rule on stabs for this class as well as side/V bars? Can I use side/v bars or are they illegal in the bowhunter release class?
Thanks


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

They let me go in BR class with a 26 inch main and 10 inch kicker


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought you could only use 1, 12" or less stab out the front but I heard different and just wondering if it was true or not.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

You are allowed any length stab and v bars for 3D....you may only use one stab for any target events 12in or less. There was a misprint in the book this year.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...Also, ther is a difference wetween Hunter Class and Bowhunter Release. Sometimes they are confused. Hunter = 12" or less (...and no side bars) for 3D.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

BH release ,hunter etc = 3D

BH unlimited = target


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Sean McKenty said:


> BH release ,hunter etc = 3D
> 
> BH unlimited = target


:darkbeer:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Keep in mind that some shoots may have their own rules with reguards to stab length for bowhunter release class. I maybe wrong but I think the Running Bear was 12" or less.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

So for 3d bowhunter release class it is 1, 12" stab and no side/V bars, is that correct. Also what would be considered "target" as mentioned above?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nope. in 3D-"Hunter Class" = 1 - 12" stab / no side bars----------"Bowhunter Release " = side bars and long main bar.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Nope that is wrong! Bowhunter Release and hunter class are different when it comes to 3D. Bowhunter release can use all of the same equipment as open class except you may not move your sight or have magnification. Hunter class can only have one 12in stab fixed pins no magnification.

when you are shooting Target meaning FITA, IFAA indoors or out, Bowhunter release becomes like hunter class where you may only have one 12 in stab, no magnification or a sight level. But one strange rule is that you may shoot a single pin adjustable sight during the round that you can move! but still not have a level.

If you look up the rules online they are pretty clear, but do not reference the equipment chart in the OAA book from this year as there was a misprint, the chart was not updated.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Jason has it right!
Target is "SPOTS" ...FITA, IFAA....basically paper.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks everyone. I was reading the book and that is why I was a little unsure from what I have read and what I have heard. Thanks!


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Also isn't there a difference in the type of field point you are allowed in Hunter Class vs Bowhunter Release in 3D. My understanding is that in BHR you are allowed glue in field points where in Hunter Class you are only allowed screw-in field points. Can someone verify this or correct me on this?


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Here the link to the FCA rule book. Check chapter 11.19 for all the categories description. After all, its the responsibility of all archers to know the rules.

http://fca.ca/images/stories/FCA/Rules/FCARules201026June2010_v1.5.pdf


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

Blackhawk02 said:


> Also isn't there a difference in the type of field point you are allowed in Hunter Class vs Bowhunter Release in 3D. My understanding is that in BHR you are allowed glue in field points where in Hunter Class you are only allowed screw-in field points. Can someone verify this or correct me on this?


Directly from the FCA rulebook, Chapter 11.

Hunter - HUN(m/f) or HUN(m) & HUN(f)
1. A compound, recurve, or longbow may be used.
2. The bow may be shot with a release aid, a finger tab, a glove or bare fingers.
3. If a sight is used, it must be fixed:
• a crosshair style sight will have no more than four crosshair points.
• a fixed pin sight will have no more than (4) pins.
• a circle pin sight must have all circles of the same size.
• it must not have a lens whether magnifying or not.
• It may not be electronic.
4. Arrows must have screw-in style points.
5. Only one (1) single stabilizer being less than twelve (12) inches in length from the nearest point of attachment is
allowed.
6. Secondary vibration dampers that extend less than two (2) inches, from point of attachment are allowed. These
vibration dampeners are not counter weights, and weight may not be added to them.

Bowhunter Release - BHR(m/f) or BHR(m) & BHR(f)
1. A compound, recurve or long bow may be used.
2. The bow must be shot with some type of release aid.
3. If a sight is used, it will have fixed pins.
4. Cross hair style pins are allowable as fixed pin sights.
5. Circle style pins are allowed if the circles are of one size.
6. Sights may not be adjusted while on the range during a tournament

http://www.fca.ca/images/stories/FCA/Rules/FCARules201026June2010_v1.5.pdf


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Mr Bill, those are the 3d rules. If anyone needs the target rules check section 7.3.8 of FCA site posted by Mr Bill.


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Mr. Bill!!


----------

